# 3D-Effekte unter KDE

## Hanisch

Hallo,

ich vermisse die 3D-Effekte unter KDE, z.B.Wabernde Fenster, Animation Arbeitsflächen-Würfel, Arbeitsflächen-Würfel, 3D-Fenstergalerie, 3D-Fensterstapel.

Systemeinstellungen-> Arbeitsflächeneffekte -> Erweitert -> OpenGL -> Anwenden -> "6 Arbeitsflächeneffekte lassen sich nicht aktivieren."

Meine Grafik-Karte in der VirtualBox:

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH VirtualBox Graphics Adapter

Was muß ich mir noch installieren, damit die Arbeitsflächeneffekte funktionieren?

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Erdie

Ist die opengl Unterstützung in Virtualbox konfiguriert?

----------

## Hanisch

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ist die opengl Unterstützung in Virtualbox konfiguriert?

 

Ich meine 'ja'. Habe die GuestAdditions installiert und in der VM 3D-Beschleunigung aktiviert.

Habe mir auch noch 

```
emerge -av x11-apps/mesa-procs
```

installiert und 'glxgears' funktioniert.

```
# glxinfo | grep render

direct rendering: Yes

OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 0x301)

    GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_AMD_draw_buffers_blend, 
```

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Hanisch

Hallo,

jetzt habe ich einen Weg gefunden, um die 3D-Effekte für KDE zu aktivieren.

```

KWIN_COMPOSE=O2 KWIN_DIRECT=1 kwin --replace &
```

Das scheint unter Gentoo zu funktionieren in der VirtualBox.

```
@gentoo_VM ~ $ KWIN_COMPOSE=O2 KWIN_DIRECT=1 kwin --replace &

[1] 15243

@gentoo_VM ~ $ QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.

kwin(15243) KActivities::ConsumerPrivate::ConsumerPrivate: We are checking whether the service is present true

kwin(15243) KActivities::ConsumerPrivate::initializeCachedData: Locking mutex for currentActivity

kwin(15243) KActivities::ConsumerPrivate::initializeCachedData: Locking mutex for listActivities

kwin(15243) KActivities::ConsumerPrivate::initializeCachedData: Locking mutex for runningActivities

kwin(15243) KWin::Extensions::init: Extensions: shape: 0x "11"  composite: 0x "4"  render: 0x "b"  fixes: 0x "50"  non_native_pixmaps:  false

kwin(15243) KWin::Options::loadCompositingConfig: Compositing forced to OpenGL mode by environment variable

kwin(15243) KDecorationPlugins::canLoad: kwin : path  "/usr/lib/kde4/kwin3_aurorae.so"  for  "kwin3_aurorae"

kwin(15243) Aurorae::AuroraeFactory::initQML: Trying to load QML Decoration  "kwin4_decoration_qml_plastik"

kwin(15243) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: screens:  1 desktops:  4

kwin(15243) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: Done.

QCoreApplication::sendPostedEvents: Cannot send posted events for objects in another thread

QCoreApplication::sendPostedEvents: Cannot send posted events for objects in another thread

kwin(15243) waitForCallFinished: Trying to lock mutex

kwin(15243) KWin::Client::readUserTimeMapTimestamp: User timestamp, ASN: 4294967295

kwin(15243) KWin::Client::readUserTimeMapTimestamp: User timestamp, final: 'ID: 46138049 ;WMCLASS: "plasma" : "plasma" ;Caption: "plasma-desktop" ' : 4294967295

kwin(15243) KWin::Workspace::allowClientActivation: Activation: No client active, allowing

kwin(15243) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: screens:  1 desktops:  4

kwin(15243) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: Done.

kwin(15243) KWin::Client::readUserTimeMapTimestamp: User timestamp, ASN: 4294967295

kwin(15243) KWin::Client::readUserTimeMapTimestamp: User timestamp, final: 'ID: 46138031 ;WMCLASS: "plasma" : "plasma" ;Caption: "plasma-desktop" ' : 4294967295

kwin(15243) KWin::Workspace::allowClientActivation: Activation: No client active, allowing

kwin(15243) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: screens:  1 desktops:  4

kwin(15243) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: Done.

kwin(15243) KWin::Client::readUserTimeMapTimestamp: User timestamp, ASN: 196286

kwin(15243) KWin::Client::readUserTimeMapTimestamp: User timestamp, final: 'ID: 46138040 ;WMCLASS: "plasma" : "plasma" ;Caption: "plasma-desktop" ' : 196286

kwin(15243) KWin::Workspace::allowClientActivation: Activation: No client active, allowing

kwin(15243) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: screens:  1 desktops:  4

kwin(15243) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: Done.

kwin(15243) KWin::Client::readUserTimeMapTimestamp: User timestamp, ASN: 204316

kwin(15243) KWin::Client::readUserTimeMapTimestamp: User timestamp, final: 'ID: 20971579 ;WMCLASS: "guake" : "guake" ;Caption: "Guake!" ' : 204316

kwin(15243) KWin::Workspace::allowClientActivation: Activation: No client active, allowing

kwin(15243) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: screens:  1 desktops:  4

kwin(15243) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: Done.

kwin(15243) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: screens:  1 desktops:  4

kwin(15243) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: Done.

kwin(15243) KActivities::Consumer::listActivities: Returning listActivities ("2aed9388-9399-4d00-bcc4-1f29984c3853", "45a0bdbc-3bdf-47f2-9718-5955ca7a334b")

QCoreApplication::sendPostedEvents: Cannot send posted events for objects in another thread

QCoreApplication::sendPostedEvents: Cannot send posted events for objects in another thread

kwin(15243) waitForCallFinished: Trying to lock mutex

kwin(15243) KActivities::ConsumerPrivate::listActivitiesCallFinished: Unlocked mutex

kwin(15243) KActivities::Consumer::currentActivity: Returning currentActivity "45a0bdbc-3bdf-47f2-9718-5955ca7a334b"

kwin(15243) KWin::Options::loadCompositingConfig: Compositing forced to OpenGL mode by environment variable

kwin(15243) KActivities::ConsumerPrivate::currentActivityCallFinished: Unlocked mutex

kwin(15243) KActivities::ConsumerPrivate::runningActivitiesCallFinished: Unlocked mutex

kwin(15243) KWin::Compositor::slotCompositingOptionsInitialized: Initializing OpenGL compositing

kwin(15243) KWin::GlxBackend::initBufferConfigs: Drawable visual (depth  24 ): 0x "11e"

kwin(15243) KWin::GlxBackend::initBufferConfigs: Drawable visual (depth  32 ): 0x "47"

kwin(15243) KWin::GlxBackend::initBuffer: Buffer visual (depth  24 ): 0x "122"

OpenGL vendor string:                   VMware, Inc.

OpenGL renderer string:                 Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.1, 128 bits)

OpenGL version string:                  2.1 Mesa 9.1.2

OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20

Driver:                                 LLVMpipe

GPU class:                              Unknown

OpenGL version:                         2.1

GLSL version:                           1.20

Mesa version:                           9.1.2

X server version:                       1.13.4

Linux kernel version:                   3.8.13

Direct rendering:                       yes

Requires strict binding:                yes

GLSL shaders:                           yes

Texture NPOT support:                   yes

Virtual Machine:                        no

NO VSYNC! glXGetVideoSync, haveSwapInterval, glXIsDirect false false 1 

kwin(15243) KWin::GlxBackend::init: DB: true , Direct: true

kwin(15243) KWin::SceneOpenGL2::supported: OpenGL 2 compositing enforced by environment variable

kwin(15243) KWin::SceneOpenGL2::SceneOpenGL2: Color correction: false

kwin(15243) KWin::ShaderManager::initShaders: Ortho Shader is valid

kwin(15243) KWin::ShaderManager::initShaders: Generic Shader is valid

kwin(15243) KWin::ShaderManager::initShaders: Color Shader is valid

kwin(15243) KWin::SceneOpenGL2::SceneOpenGL2: OpenGL 2 compositing successfully initialized

kwin(15243) KWin::currentRefreshRate: Vertical Refresh rate  60 Hz

kwin(15243) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_highlightwindow"

kwin(15243) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_flipswitch"

kwin(15243) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_cubeslide"

kwin(15243) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_dashboard"

kwin(15243) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_logout"

kwin(15243) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_desktopgrid"

kwin(15243) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_cube"

kwin(15243) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_zoom"

kwin(15243) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_translucency"

kwin(15243) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_taskbarthumbnail"

kwin(15243) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_slidingpopups"

kwin(15243) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_presentwindows"

kwin(15243) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_login"

kwin(15243) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_maximize"

kwin(15243) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_startupfeedback"

kwin(15243) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_outline"

kwin(15243) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_minimizeanimation"

kwin(15243) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_blur"

kwin(15243) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_screenshot"

kwin(15243) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_dialogparent"

kwin(15243) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_coverswitch"

kwin(15243) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_fade"

kwin(15243) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_wobblywindows"
```

Bei anderen Distributionen gibt es neuerdings keine 3D-Effekte mehr in der VirtualBox.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

